# Dorian Recycle Cutter - Face Mill



## darkzero (Mar 1, 2015)

Back when I was in the market for a face mill I came across an article about Dorian's recycle cutters. Been meaning to get one & when I finally remembered to order one yrs later, Dorian was out of stock which lead to the few vendors that carried them to be out of stock also, well at least for the model I wanted.

I placed the order for it last Oct. Got a couple of emails from the vendor with new ETAs & that was it. Well I had forgot about it until it showed up on my door step a couple of days ago.

The recycle cutters allow you to use the "unused" 100° corners of CNMG or CCMT inserts. I use CCGT inserts quite often. Luckily for me, for some reason I never threw away broken/worn out inserts. Time to put them to use. I decided to go with this face mill rather than the turning holders that allow you to use the "unused" corners. I got the CCMT R8 shank version. Uses 3 inserts & is 2" diameter. Made in USA.

I must say, I'm very happy with it's results & I'm even more happy to save money by using my old inserts (I probably would not have bought this if I didn't use CCMT/CCGT so much).









My old beat up inserts:







Damn that is a nice finish!


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 1, 2015)

that really is a very neat idea! Beautiful finish too - I bet that would come up like a mirror with a bit of Mothers


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 1, 2015)

How much would one of those set a guy back?


----------



## darkzero (Mar 1, 2015)

I paid $170 for it. Looks like they have gone up $10-$15 since they've become available again, well from the vendors I was looking to buy from anyway. There are straight shank models & IIRC they are a bit cheaper.


----------



## 18w (Mar 1, 2015)

Will all that I have found use the 432 size insert. Where did you get yours from?

Darrell


----------



## darkzero (Mar 1, 2015)

I purchased mine from Nemic Industrial Supply. Travers also sells them under their T&O brand name. If you go to the 1st post & click on CCMT you'll find the p/ns to search with. For the straight shank substitute 000 with 075 for 3/4" shank. They're also available in 1" shank also.


----------



## 18w (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks Will.


----------



## coolidge (Mar 1, 2015)

Another excellent post DZ thanks!


----------



## darkzero (Jul 7, 2021)

A couple of videos using it to hog 6061 with my little mill/drill. I forget what the DOC was, this was in 2016. I use this thing quite often & I love it. I barely use my 2.5" 45° facemill anymore.

(May want to turn your volume down first)

View attachment 20160326_200459.mp4


View attachment 20160326_200527.mp4



Sorry if the videos won't load or buffer for anyone. I did not edit them before uploading. Here's a screenshot.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 7, 2021)

Wow, that thing really chews off the stock!


----------



## Shotgun (Jul 9, 2021)

Does anyone make 1/2" tool holder that will make use of those extra sides?


----------



## darkzero (Jul 10, 2021)

Shotgun said:


> Does anyone make 1/2" tool holder that will make use of those extra sides?


If you mean for lathe tool holders, yes they are available.


----------



## jwmelvin (Jul 10, 2021)

Shotgun said:


> Does anyone make 1/2" tool holder that will make use of those extra sides?



SCBCR and SCKCR (and the left-handed version of each) are the often-used designations. For a 1/2” holder, the 1212 designation would be what you want, with the final portion indicating the insert size, so a SCKCR1212H09 would be a roughly 1/2” holder for the obtuse corners of CCMT09xx/CCGT09xx inserts (aka 32.5x size).


----------



## tjb (Jul 10, 2021)

darkzero said:


> A couple of videos using it to hog 6061 with my little mill/drill. I forget what the DOC was, this was in 2016. I use this thing quite often & I love it. I barely use my 2.5" 45° facemill anymore.
> 
> (May want to turn your volume down first)
> 
> ...


Wow!  Very nice.  What's your typical DOC/RPM/feed rate on aluminum and/or steel?

Regards,
Terry


----------



## darkzero (Jul 10, 2021)

tjb said:


> What's your typical DOC/RPM/feed rate on aluminum and/or steel?


I have no idea.    These days I just go by feel. I'm just a hobbyist so efficiency & time is not that important to me. And I'm too lazy to look up stuff anymore. I'll only look up stuff if I'm working with materials I'm not used to & even then I just use it as a starting point & adjust by feel.


----------



## tjb (Jul 10, 2021)

darkzero said:


> I have no idea.    These days I just go by feel. I'm just a hobbyist so efficiency & time is not that important to me. And I'm too lazy to look up stuff anymore. I'll only look up stuff if I'm working with materials I'm not used to & even then I just use it as a starting point & adjust by feel.


Great answer!  That's what I've begun doing as well, and I'm coming to the awareness that I've probably been way too cautious on all three.  I started milling at higher RPM, taking deeper cuts and feeding slightly faster on aluminum and have been pleasantly surprised at how much better the finish is.

Regards


----------

